
Vanishing Point: Giorgio de Chirico’s "Mystery & Melancholy of a Street" - prismatic
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2017/03/06/vanishing-point/
======
discreteevent
Invincible and invisible.

What an observation. I think it's hard to get that feeling unless you are
completely off the grid (invisible)

